# Trying for a second baby with a different donor



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

We are lucky enough to have an eight month son through ED at IM and have one frostie which we are going to try with in the autumn.  We know that the chances of success with our single frostie are not as high and so we are also thinking about the next step with a fresh cycle.  

I have not even asked the clinic to contact our original donor yet so don't know if we would eve have the opportunity to have another cycle with her eggs.  I'd be really interested to hear from other ladies who have same donor siblings and also those who have different donor siblings and to help me answer the question that is puzzling me at the moment - is it ideal, for their sake, to have children conceived by the same donor? 

I'd be interested in and grateful for your thoughts.
Tottie x


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Tottie

Have a look at this thread its similar to what your saying I had my review on this too, good luck by the way 

Love

marina

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195266.0


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Marina - that's a great read and it's always good to see other peoples' opinions.  

Best wishes 
Tottie x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

We have the same donor second time around but that was due to luck rather than design. It was the only reason we tried again as we felt that we did not want the unknowns of a different donor and to be honest it gave us a reason to stop tx. It did present an issue for us as we had virtually ceased all tx so we had to consider everything long and hard before trying again.

The only real benefit however as far as I can tell is that it can enable an accurate assessment of your risks of pre eclampsia. My consultant has advised that as the donor and sperm are the same as before then I may be able to get away without having this in this pregnancy as I did in the first.  Other than that, there is  no guarantee that full siblings will get on or even like each other, and it is love that matters rather than genetics in life.  Personally, if you can get the same donor again, then thats great, but not absolutely necessary to complete your family.

roze x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Just also want to add that pursuing the same donor can take a lot of energy time and money and add a lot of stress to the process. I have known people who waited only to find that it did not work or the donor did not donate in the end. My view is that if its on offer, take it, but don't let it override the key objective, which is to have a healthy, happy child.


roze


----------

